
Violent French Protests Show Why A New Debt Crisis Is Inevitable - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/french-protests-show-why-there-may-be-no-alternative-to-a-new-debt-crisis-2010-10
======
rick888
So when are these countries going to learn that expensive social programs
aren't sustainable?

